

Ask HN: How do you deal with advisers when you disagree with their advice? - technotony

Advisers can add a ton of value to a startup. But you don't always agree with their advice.  How do you handle the situation where you have a big strategic difference on how to take the company.  When should you listen to them and their experience, and when to your gut?
======
EllaMentry
Data. If you and someone else disagree look at the data, hell, even if you do
agree, look at the data. Don't have any data? Get some data.

You can't make decisions, particularly big decisions without data.

Gather all the data you can, analyze it, talk about it, and come to a
consensus. If after doing all that you still can't come to a consensus, you
need more data. If after that you are still deadlocked, flip a coin.

(*By data I mean anything from market research, user feedback, the advisers
experience, your experience etc. etc.)

------
smartwater
Depends on the advice, depends on your experience. Vague answer for a vague
question.

